# iMac G3 : installer Mac OS 8



## fred02840 (1 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Comme l'indique le sujet, j'aimerais réinstaller Mac OS 8 (avec le CD d'origine) dans mon vieil iMac G3 (350 GHz), du type mange-disque (j'ai oublié le terme exact). Ces dernières années, il a accueilli Ubuntu, mais ne l'utilisant plus du tout, l'iMac pourrait servir à mes fils. 
J'ai donc effacé l'ensemble de la partition avec GParted (avec le CD d'Ubuntu), redémarrer en appuyant sur la touche "C". Une icône apparaît : un dossier qui laisse apparaître le logo Mac OS (les deux têtes opposées) et un point d'interrogation. À l'évidence, l'iMac ne trouve pas l'OS. Et pour cause : il n'est pas installé, et c'est précisément ce que je veux faire Un redémarrage sans CD dans le lecteur donne exactement le même résultat.
J'ai tenté de démarrer en appuyant sur "Alt" pour voir les options possibles : et rien du tout.

Bref, je suis un peu désespéré. Le CD est impeccable, pourtant (il monte parfaitement sur mon MacBook Pro).

Merci d'avance pour votre aide (je sais le site très réactif, à l'expérience).
Frédéric


----------



## Invité (2 Janvier 2011)

C'est Os8 point combien ?

Seuls quelques iMac de 99 ont été livrés avec MacOs 8.6.
Ensuite c'était Os9, etc&#8230;

Et on ne peut pas downgrader le système sur les Mac.


----------



## arbaot (2 Janvier 2011)

si tu dispose d'un autre mac avec un port firewire 
démarre l'iMac en mode Target ( en appuyant sur la touche "T" au démarrage) 
et lance l'installation du système depuis le lecteur cd de l'autre mac


----------



## iMacounet (2 Janvier 2011)

Il ya deux modèles d'iMac G3 350Mhz

Un qui accepte Mac OS 8
Un qui n'accepte pas OS 8


----------



## Invité (2 Janvier 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Il ya deux modèles d'iMac G3 350Mhz
> 
> Un qui accepte Mac OS 8
> Un qui n'accepte pas OS 8



ouais, mais c'est pas 50/50 !
Il n'y a eu que peut être 15% des 350 qui étaient livrés avec le 8.6
De toutes façons, tant qu'on ne sait pas de quel Os8 il s'agit !


----------



## fred02840 (8 Janvier 2011)

Invité a dit:


> C'est Os8 point combien ?
> 
> Seuls quelques iMac de 99 ont été livrés avec MacOs 8.6.
> Ensuite c'était Os9, etc
> ...



Bonjour,

Je reprend le clavier tardivement : je n'ai pas reçu de mails m'avertissant de vos réponses. Je vous en remercie néanmoins.
La remarque à propos de l'OS m'ouvre les yeux sur une erreur que j'ai faite : c'est Mac OS 8.0 que j'essayais d'installer. En fait, ce disque avati été livré avec mon PowerMac 5500/225.
Il me reste à retrouver le Mac OS 9 de l'iMac, car il est vrai qu'il serait vain de prétendre installer une version antérieure
Merci de votre remarque.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h34 ----------




arbaot a dit:


> si tu dispose d'un autre mac avec un port firewire
> démarre l'iMac en mode Target ( en appuyant sur la touche "T" au démarrage)
> et lance l'installation du système depuis le lecteur cd de l'autre mac



J'ai un câble firewire. Mais l'iMac est trop vieux pour comporter un port Firewire : j'ai tout juste deux ports USB. Mais il me serait possible de démonter le disque dur, de le placer dans un boîtier relié à mon MacBook Pro, et de lancer l'installation.

Merci de ces conseils.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h36 ----------




Invité a dit:


> ouais, mais c'est pas 50/50 !
> Il n'y a eu que peut être 15% des 350 qui étaient livrés avec le 8.6
> De toutes façons, tant qu'on ne sait pas de quel Os8 il s'agit !



OK. Comment savoir si mon 350 MHz accepte ou non l'OS 8.0 ? Peut-être en regardant le type de "révision", si je me souviens.

Vérification faite à l'instant, il n'y a pas de "révision" qui tienne. Il s'agit du premier iMac livré avec un lecteur de CD (oct. 1999). Les "révisions valaient pour la première série d'iMac. J'en déduis que le mien n'accepterait pas l'OS 8.0.


----------



## didgar (8 Janvier 2011)

Salut !



fred02840 a dit:


> Comment savoir si mon 350 MHz accepte ou non l'OS 8.0 ? Peut-être en regardant le type de "révision", si je me souviens.



D'après mactracker et son historique de version, le premier iMac 350 était livré avec Mac OS 8.6 ! Et suivant la période d'achat, ce pouvait être 9.0 ou 9.0.3 ou 9.0.4 !

Mais si le tient n'a pas de port FW, je suppose que c'est un des premiers donc je dirais 8.6 !?!

A+

Didier


----------



## fred02840 (10 Janvier 2011)

didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Didier !


----------



## melaure (11 Janvier 2011)

Quitte à résintaller un Mac OS classique, autant mettre directement le 9.2 (ou le 9.0.x avec l'upgrade en 9.2).


----------

